
Manchester’s hilarious attempt at reinventing London’s Oyster Card - polemic
https://medium.com/@sushilnash/a-beginners-guide-to-using-my-get-me-there-manchester-s-hilarious-attempt-at-reinventing-london-s-70a6d1dde246
======
northernmonkey
Why does the local authority have to fund this anyway? Isn't 'innovation' one
of the reasons public transport outside London was sold off?

------
FearNotDaniel
What's really shocking is the very last entry on the FAQ page [1], which
appears to imply that UK Govt has mandated _every_ location outside of London
should use some "standard" which is far, far inferior to the tried and tested
Oyster system.

[1] [http://www.getmethere.com/help.php](http://www.getmethere.com/help.php)

------
londons_explore
Classic example of a government system built by an army of contractors and
consultants who don't really have the "built a fast, simple, useful,
profitable" mentality.

~~~
Symbiote
That's not really fair to Transport for London, the government system they
built (Oyster) _is_ fast, simple, useful and profitable. And still the only
one in the world to work with a normal contactless card (or phone).

~~~
mvid
What do you mean? The vast majority of transit cards I've experienced work
contactless

~~~
garblegarble
I think the OP is stating that it's the only transit system that lets you use
a contactless credit card / ApplePay / etc. rather than a dedicated transit
card (I didn't realise no other transit system had that! It seems like such an
easy win)

